

Trip Hawkins on Apple and Steve Jobs - comatose_kid
http://www.edge-online.com/features/trip-hawkins-apple-and-steve-jobs

======
comatose_kid
Trip Hawkins, the founder of Electronic Arts, worked at Apple long ago.

It's a fun interview with him - here's a choice quote about how Apple broke
the rules in the early days:

Honestly, the first time [Apple] went to the CES show, we didn't have anything
to show other than a really crippled little Asteroids-type game with the Star
Wars name on it. It was hilarious because, in those days, people just
rampantly trampled both copyright and trademark laws - and really, that was
what we were doing to show off the machine. A guy from 20th Century Fox came
up to me, gave me a business card, and said: "Yeah, you're going to have to
stop doing that." [Laughs]

